# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش .....کمک .....

## dina.kh

*سلام دوستان من یه سری از اطلاعاتم رو اشتباه وارد کردم و تو اطلاعیه سنجش اومده از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی اقدام کنید من پارسال تو سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش ثبت نام کردم ولی ایمیلمو حذف کردم الان میخوام دوباره ثبت نام کنم میگه یه ثبت نام با این شماره شناسنامه صورت گرفته و اگه فراموش کردی از طریق قسمت فراموشی بازیابی کن از اون قسمت اقدام میکنم اطلاعات رو به همون ایمیل قبلیم ارسال میکنه که دلیت اکانتش زدم حالا باید چیکار کنم ؟تورو خدار راهی بلدین بگین*

----------


## neutrino

نمیتونی به سازمان سنجش زنگ بزنی

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

تماس بگیر
تماس با سازمان سنجش

----------


## dina.kh

*کسی جواب نمیده .شما زنگ زدین تا حالا جوابتون رو دادن ؟

با کدوم شماره شما تماس میگیرین ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sajjad.SK7


تماس بگیر
تماس با سازمان سنجش



زنگ میزنم جواب نمیدن*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *
> 
> 
> زنگ میزنم جواب نمیدن*


بازم تماس بگیر تا جواب بده
راه دیگه ای که به ذهنم میرسه
تو سامانه پاسخگویی با مشخصات یکی دیگه ثبت نام کن ، پیام بده و مشکلت رو بگو یعنی هم مشکل اطلاعات اشتباه و هم ثبت نام در سامانه

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sajjad.SK7


بازم تماس بگیر تا جواب بده
راه دیگه ای که به ذهنم میرسه
تو سامانه پاسخگویی با مشخصات یکی دیگه ثبت نام کن ، پیام بده و مشکلت رو بگو یعنی هم مشکل اطلاعات اشتباه و هم ثبت نام در سامانه


ممنون از کمکتون*

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sajjad.SK7


بازم تماس بگیر تا جواب بده
راه دیگه ای که به ذهنم میرسه
تو سامانه پاسخگویی با مشخصات یکی دیگه ثبت نام کن ، پیام بده و مشکلت رو بگو یعنی هم مشکل اطلاعات اشتباه و هم ثبت نام در سامانه


کاری که گفتین رو انجام دادم اما میگن نمیشه 
شما میدونید برای تغییر سهمیه باید چیکار کنم ؟؟میخوام منطقه 3 بزنم کی میتونم این کار رو انجام بدم ؟*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *
> 
> کاری که گفتین رو انجام دادم اما میگن نمیشه 
> شما میدونید برای تغییر سهمیه باید چیکار کنم ؟؟میخوام منطقه 3 بزنم کی میتونم این کار رو انجام بدم ؟*


اگه بخواید کلا سهمیه رو تغییر بدید یعنی از منطقه به چیز دیگه ای مثلا ایثارگران یا .. باید موقع ویرایش عوض میکردید البته با مراجعه حضوری هم میتونید تغییر بدید حتی بعد از کنکور تا قبل از اعلام نتایج اولیه این فرصت رو دارید که سهمیه رو تغییر بدید .. البته الان بخاطر کرونا سنجش مراجعه حضوری نداره
اگه منظورتون اینه همین سهمیه مناطق بخواید منطقه رو تغییر بدید مثلا از دو به سه و .. که نمیتونید چون سهمیه منطقه خودکار با توجه به سه سال آخر تعیین میشه

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sajjad.SK7


اگه بخواید کلا سهمیه رو تغییر بدید یعنی از منطقه به چیز دیگه ای مثلا ایثارگران یا .. باید موقع ویرایش عوض میکردید البته با مراجعه حضوری هم میتونید تغییر بدید حتی بعد از کنکور تا قبل از اعلام نتایج اولیه این فرصت رو دارید که سهمیه رو تغییر بدید .. البته الان بخاطر کرونا سنجش مراجعه حضوری نداره
اگه منظورتون اینه همین سهمیه مناطق بخواید منطقه رو تغییر بدید مثلا از دو به سه و .. که نمیتونید چون سهمیه منطقه خودکار با توجه به سه سال آخر تعیین میشه




داوطلباني كه نسبت به مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون در بندهاي 13، 14، 17، 18، 19، 20 و 26  شامل شماره ملي، سري و سريال شناسنامه، محل تولد، سهميه، معدل كتبي نهايي  ديپلم، محل اخذ مدرك ماقبل ديپلم، محل اخذ مدرك ديپلم و وضعيت تحصيلي و  اشتغال مغايرتي مشاهده نمودند لازم است براي اصلاح مورد يا موارد مذكور حداكثر تا تاريخ 99/06/01 منحصراً به درگاه اينترنتي سازمان سنجش (قسمت ويرايش اطلاعات) مراجعه و با توجه به توضيحات مندرج در درگاه نسبت به اصلاح موارد اقدام نمايند.

این یعنی چی ؟چرا تو سایت گزینه ویرایش نیست که تغییر بدم ؟ من میخوام سهمیه مناطق رو انتخاب کنم*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *
> 
> 
> داوطلباني كه نسبت به مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون در بندهاي 13، 14، 17، 18، 19، 20 و 26  شامل شماره ملي، سري و سريال شناسنامه، محل تولد، سهميه، معدل كتبي نهايي  ديپلم، محل اخذ مدرك ماقبل ديپلم، محل اخذ مدرك ديپلم و وضعيت تحصيلي و  اشتغال مغايرتي مشاهده نمودند لازم است براي اصلاح مورد يا موارد مذكور حداكثر تا تاريخ 99/06/01 منحصراً به درگاه اينترنتي سازمان سنجش (قسمت ويرايش اطلاعات) مراجعه و با توجه به توضيحات مندرج در درگاه نسبت به اصلاح موارد اقدام نمايند.
> 
> این یعنی چی ؟چرا تو سایت گزینه ویرایش نیست که تغییر بدم ؟ من میخوام سهمیه مناطق رو انتخاب کنم*


بالای همین نوشته 
ب- محل‌ رفع نقص كارت شركت در آزمون باجه های رفع نقص کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری از روز سه شنبه مورخ 99/05/28 شروع به فعالیت خواهند نمود. محل رفع نقص كارت شركت در ‌آزمون همه داوطلبان گروه­هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني‌، علوم انساني‌، علوم‌ تجربي‌، هنر و زبانهاي ‌خارجي‌ بر مبناي‌ شهرستان‌ محل‌ اقامت فعلي‌ آنان‌ كه‌ در بند 44 تقاضانامه‌ ثبت‌ نام‌، مشخص‌كرده‌اند به‌ شرح‌ جدول شماره‌ 1 و آدرس محل رفع نقص به شرح جدول شماره 2 و 3 اين اطلاعيه مي‌باشد.

ج- درصورت مشاهده مغايرت در مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون، داوطلبان لازم است به شرح زير اقدام نمايند:

یعنی از فردا که کارت اومد میتونی ویرایش کنی

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sajjad.SK7


بالای همین نوشته 
ب- محل‌ رفع نقص كارت شركت در آزمون باجه های رفع نقص کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری از روز سه شنبه مورخ 99/05/28 شروع به فعالیت خواهند نمود. محل رفع نقص كارت شركت در ‌آزمون همه داوطلبان گروه­هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني‌، علوم انساني‌، علوم‌ تجربي‌، هنر و زبانهاي ‌خارجي‌ بر مبناي‌ شهرستان‌ محل‌ اقامت فعلي‌ آنان‌ كه‌ در بند 44 تقاضانامه‌ ثبت‌ نام‌، مشخص‌كرده‌اند به‌ شرح‌ جدول شماره‌ 1 و آدرس محل رفع نقص به شرح جدول شماره 2 و 3 اين اطلاعيه مي‌باشد.

ج- درصورت مشاهده مغايرت در مندرجات كارت شركت در آزمون، داوطلبان لازم است به شرح زير اقدام نمايند:

یعنی از فردا که کارت اومد میتونی ویرایش کنی


اهان الان متوجه شدم ممنون*

----------

